# Who has the best body in Bollywood? (Calculated!)



## Gigacore (Sep 2, 2007)

Mathematics and statistics have always played a very important role when it comes to sourcing out the best female bodies the male population can lust after. And 36-24-36 is perhaps the most popular set of numbers from time immemorial. 

And now, proving this is a team of Cambridge mathematicians who have anointed Hollywood hottie Jessica Alba as having the sexiest body. 

The academics say that the Fantastic Four beauty has the precise ratio between waist and hips for the *ultimate sexy strut*. So who in India has the ultimate body — the perfect 10? India’s leading designers help us answer this question... 



> *Neeta Lulla *
> 
> Shilpa Shetty and Aishwarya Rai Bachchan have the best bodies in town. But Shilpa is perfect for both Western and Indian clothes, while Ash’s body is great for Indian clothes.
> 
> ...



Source



> Hmm.. Now i think.... i should learn maths better


----------



## casanova (Sep 2, 2007)

New field for education,

BioMaths.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 2, 2007)

^ lol


----------



## max_demon (Sep 2, 2007)

educational stuff


----------



## entrana (Sep 2, 2007)

why do they bother studying this?
+1 for biomaths^_^


----------



## Pathik (Sep 2, 2007)

I wd go wit Ayesha Takia


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 2, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> And now, proving this is a team of Cambridge mathematicians who have anointed Hollywood hottie Jessica Alba as having the sexiest body.


Did they take accurate measurements with lasers and all? Lucky ba$tards!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 2, 2007)

they use optical scanners


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't know why keep degrading women to extents of deciding who's better on body measurement! Guys, as a moral request, please avoid such topics. I'm quite sure that all of you are going to come back and start arguing on this, but please, it's only a request, a moral one.


----------



## eggman (Sep 2, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> I wd go wit Ayesha Takia


She'll probably have 3600-24-36


----------



## Pathik (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey eggman wat happened to ur previous avatar.. It was well suited to this topic


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> She'll probably have 3600-24-36


man ... . .. ROFL ROFL


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 3, 2007)

Mallika sehrawat and kangana ranaut ...


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 3, 2007)

Well kangana is having gud body but ayesha takia   




> She'll probably have 3600-24-36


 

don't u think so 3600 is also less.....her size is more then that


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 3, 2007)

i dont want any one in this list


----------



## mehulved (Sep 3, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> I wd go wit Ayesha Takia


 Uske pass do takiye hain aur kuch nahin.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 3, 2007)

Acha due to widespread disagreement i ll change  my choice to Minissha Lamba


----------



## mehulved (Sep 3, 2007)

Andy will kill you then.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 3, 2007)

Mail2and??
Btw i know many people who ll happily help him


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 3, 2007)

Priyanka Chopra--super sexy body

But Jessica Alba has the best body in the whole world.Anybody got her no.?


----------



## casanova (Sep 3, 2007)

9822-101-101 - She is hot


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the no. dude..........lols

But seriously guys she has all the necessary curves at the right places.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 3, 2007)

No Comments


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 3, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> *9822-101-101* - She is hot


 
Whoz phone no. is this ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 4, 2007)

Jessica alba dude.Go try hitting on her.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 4, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> But Jessica Alba has the best body in the whole world.Anybody got her no.?


 42 09 211


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 4, 2007)

Are you guys serious?Everybody seems to have Jessica alba's no.And I don't even know Priyanka chopra's no.(lols)
Hey Mehul are you sure of the no.?


----------



## casanova (Sep 4, 2007)

Mehul gave her landline no and me the cell no. My frnd will kill me if I share Priyanka's no. with you. so sorry


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 4, 2007)

priyanka chopra 42 01 100 1000

but i thinks best body in this world is of....vidya balan

she is so sweet....

and hottest body is priyanka chopra  very veyr hot


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh geeks, please dial 1010011 1100101 1111000 1111001


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 4, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> Mehul gave her landline no and me the cell no. My frnd will kill me if I share Priyanka's no. with you. so sorry



Very funny dude.
I understand you have her no. your nickname(in here) being casanova but how come mehul?....hehe


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Sep 4, 2007)

Numbers, numbers. Everyone is crazy about numbers...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 4, 2007)

This topic is goin nowhere... Shut it..


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 4, 2007)

wat the hell ...........


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 5, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Oh geeks, please dial 1010011 1100101 1111000 1111001


 
I tried this it says,"Every sexy lady is busy......Plz try after some."


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 5, 2007)

^^lolzzz


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 5, 2007)

aakash_mishra said:
			
		

> I tried this it says,"Every sexy lady is busy......Plz try after some."



Did you try after some time?


----------



## eggman (Sep 6, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Did you try after some time?


I did


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 6, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Did you try after some time?


 

nopes




			
				eggman said:
			
		

> I did


 
So what was the reply ??


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ you are not applicable to talk with these sexy ladies


----------



## azzu (Sep 6, 2007)

funny


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

this topic isnt appropriate to discuss about guys


----------



## eggman (Sep 7, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> this topic isnt appropriate to* discuss about guys*



No one is discussing about guys. We're discussing about hot girls. . What made you think that Priyanka Chopra is a guy???

*MORAL:* Punctuations are there for a reason. Use them.


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 7, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ you are not applicable to talk with these sexy ladies


 
i am applicable but kya kare ye fone hi busy rehta hai .... akhir sabhi hai raho me


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

what i meant was this is not an appropriate thing to talk about, you guys....
guys. its not appropriate to talk about these stuff
....


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 7, 2007)

aakash_mishra said:
			
		

> i am applicable but kya kare ye fone hi busy rehta hai .... akhir sabhi hai raho me


 
hehe

ya ur applicable

but

"Is root ki sabhi linein wayas hai,kripya thodi derr baad dial karein"


----------



## casanova (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep trying...... I would never hang up.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> Keep trying...... I would never hang up.



lols  in fact LMAO


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 7, 2007)

ohh u never hang up waiting...

as she is online with me....:


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

And I got a dinner date with her today followed by all weekend parties.

Lols.Come back to life day-dreamers.


----------



## casanova (Sep 9, 2007)

Wake up guys. I was the one who shared her no. And Jessica got a hell lotsa crazy on me. She gave her sim to her bai and u were talking with her. New number... I won't share now. It was too difficult to convince her. These hot girls...


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 9, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> She gave her sim to her bai and u were talking with her. New number


 

dat y 'ey were saying that every sexy lady is busy try after some time


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 9, 2007)

@cassanova

new number hi rakhna

but old sim to woh kabhi nikalegi hi nahin

me talking free with her on CUG totally connected

bole to dediucated connection hai


----------



## mind_is_on_fire (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok guys here is my list of choices


  Harshree Mehta ---> 
  Depika Padhukone ---> 
  Rupalli J. S. ---> 
  Shonali Nagrani ---> 8)


----------

